# Three Tn Hunters!



## kfuknives (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive been away from the forums lately working on knives and coaching youth sports but finished these up to sell. I thought they turned out pretty good.
First up
Aldos 1095 5/32" convex sabergrind
4" blade 4 3/4" handle
Stabilized York Gum scales with jade liners and toxic pinstripe
Stainless pins and tube
Antique finish
Removable dangler belt sheath
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215211.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215264.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215281.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215046.jpg

Next one
Aldos 1095 5/32" convex sabergrind
4" blade 4 7/8" handle
Amboyna Burl scales with dark brown liners and red pinstripe
Stainless pins and tube
Antique finish
Universal sheath
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215149.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347214996.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215169.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215085.jpg

Lastly
Aldos 1095 5/32" flat ground
4" blade 4 7/8" handle
Flashy Bubinga scales with light brown liners and black pinstripe
Stainless pins and tube
Antique finish
Universal carry sheath for lh or rh

http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215583.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215614.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215650.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347215548.jpg


----------



## RusDemka (Sep 10, 2012)

These are awesome,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 11, 2012)

Those knives are absolutely beautiful. I love the handles and the sheathes are very nice also.
Awesome work.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice knives man !


----------



## justturnin (Sep 12, 2012)

Super nice. Those brown liners look kind of like micarta. If it is do you make your own? I have been thinking about trying it out.


----------



## kfuknives (Sep 12, 2012)

It is Micarta. I dont make my own although I have done it before. The expense of the resin is too much to make it cost effective but it is fun to do.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow these are awesome! Really nice knives. If you don't mind me asking, how much do you normally sell these for?


----------



## kfuknives (Sep 13, 2012)

I sell this model for $150.00 shipped with sheath.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2012)

kfuknives said:


> I sell this model for $150.00 shipped with sheath.



That's a bargain.


----------

